

Concurrency in Go - chaitanyav
http://chaitanyav.github.io/2014/08/22/concurrency-with-go/

======
monoid
[http://talks.golang.org/2013/bestpractices.slide#25](http://talks.golang.org/2013/bestpractices.slide#25)
=)

~~~
chaitanyav
Thank you, Added the link to the post.

